# 4 month old cockapoo not growing



## LittleWillow20 (Sep 27, 2020)

I have a 4month old female apricot cockapoo (Willow). She was the smallest in height of her litter but the chubbiest. Over the 2 months we have had her she hasnt made much progress in growing. Her face is maturing and her torso is longer but her legs just havent grown, she has a very stocky chest and is just a little fluff ball. We measured her front legs shoulder to paw and she is 7" tall yet she has been 7" since around 11weeks.
I have a 15month old cockapoo and when she was 4months old she was alot bigger. When we compare pictures of them at the same age Willow is alot smaller than what Bailey is.
Willow is on the vet essestials dry food, regularly wormed and only has a short 5minute work every other day as I read too much exercise can stunt their growth.
When we take her for walks everyone who stops to see her asks what she is and are shocked when we say a cockapoo due to how short and stumpy her legs are. 

Should we be concerned?


----------



## LittleWillow20 (Sep 27, 2020)

Left is Willow at 4 months
Right is Willow 11 weeks


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Did you see the parents! Could she be a cavapoo?


----------



## LittleWillow20 (Sep 27, 2020)

We saw the mother who was a golden cocker and the dad was a studded poodle apparently. 

I just assumed all puppys should grow a little in height from month to month but her little legs havent grown an inch in so long it worries me. 

Perhaps she will just be a smaller cockapoo? Or maybe the father was a toy poodle.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What does you vet say?


----------



## LittleWillow20 (Sep 27, 2020)

We tooks her to see the vet 2 weeks ago and they told us to up her food intake and see if that helps. However in doing so she still doesnt appear to be growing


----------

